# new mice!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

heey guys.. havent posted in a while.. 
well got three new mice!
meet...

coco my male









ebony my new female 









lady my other new female.. who is really little lady :3 shes tiny and so sweet


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice, Ladys a little cutie. :love1


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!
I really love the male


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

lil lady is my fav! she suits her name!.. just settled them down and their getting to know my first two does honey and poppy.. 
lady is the smallest and so sweet!.. and ebony might be preggers  
and the males a little monster!.. chaseing my girls!.. hehe he just wants some tail  doesnt know what to do yet tho!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, cute!


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I like Coco's coloration a lot. One of mine had a mark that kinda looked like a hat.


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

I love Lady she is so cute


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

They are all so cute.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Lady is beautiful!


----------

